# Watch Repairs



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, i have just purchased a thomas russell gold filled hunter which needs a second hand and a new crown/stem as the one it has is loose and i cannot wind the watch or set the hands, i have read in other posts of a guy called Steve Burrage at Ryte time, anyone got any idea how to contact him with a view to maybe getting him to fix it for me, i live in liverpool and it is a liverpool watch so i would really like to get it repaired. thanks.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

wal said:


> i have read in other posts of a guy called Steve Burrage at Ryte time, anyone got any idea how to contact him


E.mail has always worked ok for me.

Have you tried googling Ryte Time and shooting him a message?

Failing that I reckon carrier pigeon and smoke signals come in a close second and third (phone comes in sixth)...


----------



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> wal said:
> 
> 
> > i have read in other posts of a guy called Steve Burrage at Ryte time, anyone got any idea how to contact him
> ...


Thanks, i have googled rye time and cant seem to get any contact details, but thanks for your input.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Sorry mate, it was just my sarcastic way of pointing you in the right direction!

Have a look about the site - there should be a tiny little box either top or bottom of the main page (can't remember which) with all the details on.

Steve is pretty prompt too - a day or two to reply maximum.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Web page HERE


----------



## wal (Apr 26, 2011)

great, thanks very much guys.


----------

